# Theme Mac Osx Pour Nokia 5200 Ou Autre Ecran 128x160



## Mr.Toune (6 Août 2007)

Cliquez ici :

http://www.danschwartz.org/phone.html

Choisissez la r&#233;solution qui correspond &#224; votre Nokia.
Pour le 5200 : Choisir (au milieu de la page, dans "Nokia Series 40 -3rd Edition- OS X Theme") : 160 X 128 --> Zip

--

Voil&#224;.
Toutefois, l'&#233;cran d'accueil est, vous en conviendrez apr&#232;s installation, un peu pourri.

Voil&#224; donc des p'tits fond d'&#233;cran qui feront de votre page d'acceuil, un vrai Mac.
(Par contre, vu que je n'allais pas non plus me casser le fion &#224; faire 50000 fonds diff&#233;rents, faudra que dans les options de votre 5200, vous mettiez en raccourcis le dictaphone &#224; gauche et la calculette &#224; droite).


&#8226;1 : Option pour &#233;cran d'acceuil ORANGE (barre de raccourcis &#224; gauche) :







POUR AVOIR CA, COPIEZ SUR VOTRE BUREAU CETTE PHOTO A METTRE EN FOND D'ECRAN :







------

&#8226;2 : Option sans &#233;cran d'accueil ORANGE (que vous pouvez aussi d&#233;sactiver via le menu AFFICHAGE) :






POUR AVOIR CA, COPIEZ SUR VOTRE BUREAU CETTE PHOTO A METTRE EN FOND D'ECRAN :








Merci qui et pour quoi ?
Merci Mr.Toune pour tes bons conseils et tes jolis fond d'&#233;cran &#224; faire p&#226;lir un iPhone de jalousie.


----------



## Elvis_Presley (8 Août 2007)

Génial ! Merci c'est super !

(Au moins, ca donne l'impression d'avoir un peu un iPhone avant l'heure !)


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Août 2007)

Merci Elvis.
C'est un honneur de répondre à une grande star du Rock'n roll. J'adore ce que vous faîtes.


----------

